# C'dale Hollowgram Si SL vs. S-WORKS Carbon



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm building up an '09 CAAD9 w/BB30, and I need to decide which crankset to go with. I've narrowed it down to these two choices. Pretending they are both the exact same price, which do you choose and why?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Cdale SI. Stiffer & lighter than the specialized. Plus its a Cdale frame, use the Cdale crank or the bike will burst into flames of rebellion.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

capt_phun said:


> Cdale SI. Stiffer & lighter than the specialized. Plus its a Cdale frame, use the Cdale crank or the bike will burst into flames of rebellion.


The claimed weight of the Specialized cranks are 623g for the 172.5 crank, hardware, and compact rings, or 635g for the standard rings. Don't the Cannondale cranks weigh more than that?

And yes, I agree, the frame will probably crack, split, spontaneously combust, etc. if I install the Specialized cranks


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

the specialized crankset is made of carbon, so you may not even get around to putting it on your bike before it asplodes.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer how the Specialized cranks install, but...it's a Cannondale. and black SI SLs look a hell of a lot better.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I love my Si cranks


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

The frame I'm installing it on will be Lighting White with red lettering, if that matters - and Rival components  If I knew how to create a poll, I would


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> The frame I'm installing it on will be Lighting White with red lettering, if that matters - and Rival components  If I knew how to create a poll, I would


i'll be building up the same (white bb30, Rival) here pretty soon. think i'm gonna go with Red cranks, though, and save some money.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

I've ridden Ace 7800, Red, the carbon (really FSA) Dale crank and now chorus. There is no question the Si crank is the best of the bunch by a long shot. The Q factor is where it should be, it's stiff and light and looks classic. I currently have a non-BB30 Caad 9 and now the dale is selling the CAAD 9 with BB30 after I pull some funds together I'm getting the same frame with the Si.

I have not ridden the specialized crank, but I suspect the Si is stiffer.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

bikesarethenewblack said:


> I've ridden Ace 7800, Red, the carbon (really FSA) Dale crank and now chorus. There is no question the Si crank is the best of the bunch by a long shot. The Q factor is where it should be, it's stiff and light and looks classic. I currently have a non-BB30 Caad 9 and now the dale is selling the CAAD 9 with BB30 after I pull some funds together I'm getting the same frame with the Si.
> 
> I have not ridden the specialized crank, but I suspect the Si is stiffer.


My shop told me the S-WORKS cranks are lighter and stiffer, but now I'm not so sure. It's rather difficult finding exact details about the Cannondale cranks - it sure would be nice if they had details of such things on their website like Specialized does  

They talked me into ordering the S-WORKS - probably because they knew if I decided to go for the dale cranks that I would buy them used on eBay or something considering USED they're probably more than brand new S-WORKS.

Oh this bike stuff is giving me a headache!!


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> My shop told me the S-WORKS cranks are lighter and stiffer, but now I'm not so sure. it's rather difficult finding exact details about the Cannondale cranks - it sure would be nice if they had details of such things on their website like Specialized does
> 
> They talked me into ordering the S-WORKS - probably because they knew if I decided to go for the dale cranks that I would buy them used on eBay or something considering USED they're probably more than brand new S-WORKS.
> 
> Oh this bike stuff is giving me a headache!!


Two things here - one you can have the shop cancel the order and get yourself some si cranks. Cranks are one of the few things you really can by used, what's going to be wrong with them outside of complete damage or worn our chainrings (and those can be replaced). The other thing is - why care, really. I mean sure, all else equal the Si crank is the one I would take, but the specialized is perfectly fine. If Cancellara uses em, well, then, they are good enough. Enjoy 'em.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

bikesarethenewblack said:


> Two things here - one you can have the shop cancel the order and get yourself some si cranks. Cranks are one of the few things you really can by used, what's going to be wrong with them outside of complete damage or worn our chainrings (and those can be replaced). The other thing is - why care, really. I mean sure, all else equal the Si crank is the one I would take, but the specialized is perfectly fine. If Cancellara uses em, well, then, they are good enough. Enjoy 'em.


Thanks for the advice  Since the S-WORKS are backed up until late May, I'll call the shop and see if they're willing to cancel, and maybe I'll just tell them to use it as credit in the shop - they're going to be matching the best price I can find on the Rival gruppo - about $530 (sans crank and BB, obviously).

I'll be posting pictures as parts roll in


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

My Cdale SI SL cranks, 172.5 with bearings, BB, bolts, et all weighed 609 grams on my scale.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

capt_phun said:


> My Cdale SI SL cranks, 172.5 with bearings, BB, bolts, et all weighed 609 grams on my scale.


Thanks for the info  I went to the shop today, canceled the order, and bought a "gently used" dale crank on the 'Bay - I'll let you guys know how it goes.

-Chris


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

What bike shop was that?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

hoehnt said:


> What bike shop was that?


The bike shop I go to is Old Town Bicycle in Tacoma. AWESOME people to work with, FYI. They do whatever they can (within reason, obviously) to make customers happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks for the info  I went to the shop today, canceled the order, and bought a "gently used" dale crank on the 'Bay - I'll let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> -Chris


you made the right choice grasshopper


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

capt_phun said:


> you made the right choice grasshopper


Yeah, now for the handlebars :-/ My LBS price matches everything. I found a pair of FSA K-Wing handlebars at fullcycles for $199. He was looking through the place they get their parts from and he said that the paint scheme has changed on the K-Wings and the one I was trying to price match doesn't match the one being sold by his supplier??

What the heck? I already looked at FSA's website and the pictures are identical, in my opinion. This may be another case of just having to get them on the 'Bay as well. I'm all for supporting the shop, but I just spend like 400 bucks on shoes and pedals yesterday, so I think they should be able to understand me getting handlebars from somewhere else 

Here are the handlebars at fullcycles - http://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/cPath/61_68/products_id/89
And here are the handlebars on the FSA website - http://road.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?taxid=222&layout=product (you may have to click the mouse a few times)

And do the framesets really not come with seatpost collars?? Weird.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

K-Wings are now white.

As a mechanic, I hate those bars. 

As a rider, I prefer Eastons...are you sold on the FSAs? Why not EC70s? or EA70s...EA70 is my favorite bar.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I got my Yeti from FullCycles and was very happy with their service.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

-dustin said:


> K-Wings are now white.
> 
> As a mechanic, I hate those bars.
> 
> As a rider, I prefer Eastons...are you sold on the FSAs? Why not EC70s? or EA70s...EA70 is my favorite bar.


So the K-Wing handlebars come in white but the seatposts only come in black?? How the heck are you supposed to match with choices like that?? 

I really want a wing handlebar. The best reviews I've found are for the K-Wings, and from the pictures they look most comfortable as well. My bike shop doesn't carry K-Wings, so unfortunately I can't guarantee they're actually more comfortable for me.

Also, I'm using all Rival components, so the transition from bar to hood is going to be very important, as I'm doing rides for many hours and I probably spend about 65-75% of my time on the hoods. I've read SRAM hoods are typically more comfortable for people with smaller hands (me).

-Chris


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I really want a wing handlebar. The best reviews I've found are for the K-Wings, and from the pictures they look most comfortable as well. My bike shop doesn't carry K-Wings, so unfortunately I can't guarantee they're actually more comfortable for me.


I had those bars for a few years as they came stock on my six 13 - loved 'em. Really, they had great transition to the hoods and the tops were comfy as anything. They aren't the lightest and as they are carbon if you crash - look them over. I liked them a lot. I ride deda now just for a stiff and decent weight aluminum bar, but I really liked the kwing. Might go back. One note - with black tape I literally never changed the tape in two yeas. My white tape I have to change like once every three months and that's cleaning it once every other week.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

bikesarethenewblack said:


> I had those bars for a few years as they came stock on my six 13 - loved 'em. Really, they had great transition to the hoods and the tops were comfy as anything. They aren't the lightest and as they are carbon if you crash - look them over. I liked them a lot. I ride deda now just for a stiff and decent weight aluminum bar, but I really liked the kwing. Might go back. One note - with black tape I literally never changed the tape in two yeas. My white tape I have to change like once every three months and that's cleaning it once every other week.


I'm certainly hoping the K-Wing bars make the CAAD9 ride a bit comfier than stock  As the frame is white, I'll probably have to get white tape and a white seat to make it match - boy am I gonna regret it?!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

You can get Ritchey bars and stems in white. That could be Dangerous looking with a white frameset!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

cyclust said:


> You can get Ritchey bars and stems in white. That could be Dangerous looking with a white frameset!


















Maybe the new white K-Wing handlebar??  









Or a white FSA seatpost?










And of course my favorite saddle!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Alright peeps - I received my "gently used" pair of Hollowgram Si SL cranks via USPS Priority Mail this morning  As far as I can tell, everything is in great shape, and I compared what I received with the diagram I found online of the crank...

Diagram:









Package:









Not too terrible for $495 USD, arriving at my door 4 days later  Anyway, the only thing that doesn't seem to be there that is in the diagram is the 2 BB circlips (Part# QC616)

I have the CAAD9 BB30 frameset being made for me as we speak - do the circlips come with the frameset, or will I need to have my LBS place an order for them??

Thanks guys!
-Chris


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks for the info  I went to the shop today, canceled the order, and bought a "gently used" dale crank on the 'Bay - I'll let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> -Chris



You have chosen...wisely.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> You have chosen...wisely.


I actually wanted the black one that was up on eBay around the same time, but it was already up to almost $600 BEFORE shipping, and the only picture of it was with the crank still installed on a bike - who knows what kind of shape it would have been in? This guy had pictures of everything disassembled :thumbsup:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I actually wanted the black one that was up on eBay around the same time, but it was already up to almost $600 BEFORE shipping, and the only picture of it was with the crank still installed on a bike - who knows what kind of shape it would have been in? This guy had pictures of everything disassembled :thumbsup:


I've been riding the 2008 carbon version all year. Love them. I'd certainly prefer the aluminum Hollowgram SI, but I can't say enough good things about Cannondale. You made a good call. You won't regret going with these cranks.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> I've been riding the 2008 carbon version all year. Love them. I'd certainly prefer the aluminum Hollowgram SI, but I can't say enough good things about Cannondale. You made a good call. You won't regret going with these cranks.


Thanks for the vote of confidence  I looked at the carbon cranks as well but haven't read/heard much about them.

I'm super excited for the frame and groupset to get here! 

-Chris


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

They should come with your frame, but you may want to have the shop verify that so you are not waiting longer for them. They generally do not come with the cranks.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

They won't come with your frame. your shop will need to order them.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish I had known earlier. My girlfriend has a 2005 red six13 Saeco module for sale. It was a display model at Bicycle center in Everett for years. She bought it last year and put about 500 miles on it.
She just got a S-Works Ruby frame and put the components (all Dura Ace) from the six13 on the Ruby.
The six13 module has the frame, premium fork, USE Alien seatpost, and carbon Si crankset with it for $850 all mint. She is going to put it on Craigslist.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I just got back from the shop. Apparently it won't come with the frame but I had the part number with me so he'll be calling his Cannondale rep tomorrow and ordering them up - it looks like you can buy them seperately, so I hope those two tiny little pieces of metal don't cost too much 

-Chris


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

less than $5 per.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I just got a call from the LBS and they said that Cannondale sent me my "upgraded" fork. I was really assuming it would be the "Premium" Cannondale fork, but they said it's the "Ritchey Carbon Pro," and I asked and was told that the rake is 45mm just like the Cannondale fork.

Anyone know anything about this fork? I looked at Ritchey's site and I believe (although I haven't gone to see it yet) the guy at the shop was referring to the "Pro UD Carbon Fork 1-1/8" (45mm rake)" - http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=98474

Does anyone have any experience with this fork? Thoughts or suggestions??

Thanks,
Chris


----------

